# What plants are good to grow on Driftwood and/or Lavarock?



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hygrophila Pinnatifida and Bolbitis Heudelotii are two that I know of.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Anubia,Fern's,mosses,Bucephala will all grow on lava rock or wood.
fishing line, or zip ties,or super glue can help attach them.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Anubia,Fern's,mosses,Bucephala will all grow on lava rock or wood.
> fishing line, or zip ties,or super glue can help attach them.


Won't super glue poison the fish? When you say " zip ties" are those 100% plastic or the ones that are like a metal wire with a coating of plastic( I think sometimes known as " Twist Ties" ?


----------



## malANDmatt (Apr 6, 2016)

Super glue is fine. The gel works best in the water. I used it in my reef tanks to hold down corals.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

malANDmatt said:


> Super glue is fine. The gel works best in the water. I used it in my reef tanks to hold down corals.


So why am I spending like $10 for a tube of reef putty that does not even work when I could be using a .99 cent of superglue from the dollar store! 

Does it cure in the water or do you let it cure outside the tank before placing it back in the tank? 

Tell me about your reef setup. I have many of the parts but have not pulled the trigger yet. 
1. Stand
2. Tank
3. mini protein skimmer
4. Reef Sand
5. dead coral ( live rock) sitting outside ready to use
6. Lighting 
7. Instand Ocean
8. refractometer to measure salt. 
9. Auto-top off system so the salinity does not charge too much when I am on vacation. 

What do you like better? The Salt or Fresh aquariums? Can you recommend any basic setup for a newbie?


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

Many people use super glue, but it has to thoroughly dry before you put it in the tank.


----------



## malANDmatt (Apr 6, 2016)

SpaceLord said:


> So why am I spending like $10 for a tube of reef putty that does not even work when I could be using a .99 cent of superglue from the dollar store!
> 
> Does it cure in the water or do you let it cure outside the tank before placing it back in the tank?
> 
> ...


I just put the gel on my frag discs and stuck them in the tank. You have to hold them down a bit. The best thing that works is a sandwich. Use gel, putty in the middle, then gel again and stick that down. I no longer have my set up but was heavily involved in the reef community and moderated on another forum. I loved my reef tank but right now with a toddler and another little one on the way, it's too costly for us. Freshwater is a bit more relaxing and there is much less that needs to be controlled in freshwater. I had a 120 gallon with a 40B sump. I had a quiteone return pump I believe. I also used reef octopus protein skimmer (get a bigger size than you need). I also used a bio-pellet reactor. I dosed a few things too that helped with coral growth. I used a 6 bulb t5 fixture with individual reflectors. I had dry rock and some live rock (don't recommend). Get a piece of cured rock from another hobbiest or a reliable lfs because live rock carries many pests. I used the aluminum heater with external temp control (can't remember the brand). We had a lot of success with our corals and fish. It just got costly for us and we moved 4 times within a few years so moving a 120 gallon that often want feasible. Auto top off is a great investment and dosing pumps if water changes aren't keeping your calcium and other levels consistent. I also recommend getting your own ro/di unit and hooking it up to a big brut garbage can with a float valve to turn off the unit. I'm trying to think of anything else but it's been a few years.  there is an incredible reef community online. Don't know if I can post it here or not but if not, just pm me and I'll send you the link.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

What about the carpeting plants such as dwarf baby tears and Monte Carlo,etc...?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

SpaceLord said:


> Won't super glue poison the fish? When you say " zip ties" are those 100% plastic or the ones that are like a metal wire with a coating of plastic( I think sometimes known as " Twist Ties" ?


 
I sometimes purchase Anubia plant's or move some from tank to tank, and pull out a piece of wood from the tank,and pat it dry with a hand towel .Other plant's may already be attached to this piece also.(some preparedness in order).
I dab a couple three drop's of superglue to the spot where I want the plant and press the plant onto the glue.
Maybe wood is out of the water for a couple minutes, and then I put the wood back in the tank.(works a treat)
Water itself is said to chemically help the glue cure.
Lot's of folk's been doin it with mosse's and plant's mentioned.
Have not tried the gel.
No harm to fishes/shrimp's that I have noted, or snail's either %#!
Yes,the small black plastic Zip ties are what I use not bread twistie's:wink2:


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+ dwarf baby tears, Subwassertang, ricca, algae.

Most stem plans will grow just fine without any substrate. You can weight them down and plop them on top of a stone or driftwood.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

fishyfishy101 said:


> Many people use super glue, but it has to thoroughly dry before you put it in the tank.


This is not true I glue coral to a frag plug and put it right in my tank and have had the tank set up for almost a year now 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

jboone82590 said:


> This is not true I glue coral to a frag plug and put it right in my tank and have had the tank set up for almost a year now
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


If you don't let it dry completely you risk poisoning your fish. IMO it's better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## jboone82590 (Jul 4, 2015)

Everyone I know puts it right in the tank and I accidently put a whole tube of liquid super glue in my tank and nothing died it didn't even mess up my water parameters because it scared the crop out of me and I thought my whole tank was going to die lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

